

IPhone Tethering Returns To Apple’s App Store - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/01/tethering-app-returns-to-apples-app-store/

======
charlesju
I love this app. I wonder if AT&T will strike it down though? I think that
since it's a little bit hard to setup, perhaps it can fly under the radar for
a while.

Do you guys think this app will last till the end of the year?

~~~
andreyf
_Do you guys think this app will last till the end of the year?_

If it doesn't, I wonder if Apple will make it disappear from "our" iPhones?

------
nickb
I grabbed it just in case it disappears again. Extremely useful!

~~~
ashu
Trivial to do tethering (especially for hackers) if your iPhone is jailbroken.

~~~
pjhyett
There's nothing trivial about it, it involves a multi-step process that this
app eliminates with one click.

~~~
ashu
If I understand it correctly [1] even with this app, you do have to do all the
setup: set up the ad-hoc network, get your iphone to connect to the ad-hoc
network, set your browsers SOCKS proxy, etc. The only difference is that this
app creates a socks server on the iphone with one click, whereas with a
jailbroken phone you need to do this on your laptop/desktop with a SSH one-
liner.

I don't see much difference. I did say that this is for jailbroken phones
only, so if you've jailbroken your iPhone, you can easily run a simple ssh
command? Am I missing something?

[1] [http://www.engadget.com/2008/08/01/netshare-iphone-
tethering...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/08/01/netshare-iphone-tethering-
app-reappears-in-the-app-store/)

~~~
dschoon
You're not. I've been tethering my jailbroken phone for a week now, and the
process is exactly as you describe.

The only difference with the app is the ability to trade one line of typing
for $10.

~~~
wastedbrains
And your phone doesn't need to be jailbroken... downloaded and installed on a
non jailbroken 3g and was up and running no problems.

------
grendel
bought the app because i enjoyed so much of their work on my jailbroken 1.x
iphone.

